# 15th June - Kneesworth meet



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

*UPDATE - Decision made  Wed 15th June*

_As June is National Day month we need to decide when to have this months meeting, so can you post if you favour the 15th or 22nd June please._

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees*:- 
NormStrm
clived
Chip_iTT
jampott - tentative
scoTTy - With Kate in a delivery room :-* 
SBJ


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

I am free both days so either is good for me!  Missed yesterdays due to some wake boarding action, man its fun, sounds like it was a good meet.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Norm,

Sorry I didn't make the last one - believe it or not I passed the M11/A10 exit at approx 19:00 coming back from Preston ... but I was in a company car and I wasn't driving, otherwise I would have dropped in.

I don't think I'll be able to make the June meet as I'm now in a bid phase at work for the next 5 weeks - and it just gets stupid for the hours needed to be done. The good thing is that it will be finished on the 24th June - just in time to get to the Gaydon national meet (so I'll be up for a Kneesworth Crew cruise).

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

15th, just cause it's the middle of the month?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Title modified as 15th is the unanimous winner :lol:

So who is turning up then? Roll up roll up.

Norman


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Norm,

Hope to make this one....

irving...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Not sure I'll make this one Norman. Lots going on for me over the 2 weeks before HMC. I'll see how things pan out.


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Norman

Its in my diary (but I'm only back from holiday on the 13th) so work might get in the way

Paul


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

List updated

Anymore interested I thought we would have a few more for a June meet, as it should be light till late so more time to check the latest shines / mods in the carpark.

Norman


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Pop me down as a tentative...


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

Might pop along what time is the meet?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Ryan said:


> Might pop along what time is the meet?


Would be good to see you, we start arriving 7:15 ish and are around till 10:30.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

ok,hopefully see you there.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Tentative in the extreme coz I just don't know! :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Tentative in the extreme coz I just don't know! :roll:


Understood, would be great if you could make it.

Norman


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

[smiley=sunny.gif] Add me to the list please.

Simon


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

SBJ said:


> [smiley=sunny.gif] Add me to the list please.


About time too


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm afraid i can't make it ,my car is not out of the garage yet.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Ryan said:


> I'm afraid i can't make it ,my car is not out of the garage yet.


  Hope you will be able to make the July meet.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Anyone else fancy a run out to Kneesworth on Wed night 

Norman


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Not gonna be able to make this one chaps. Packing for Le Mans...


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> Not gonna be able to make this one chaps. Packing for Le Mans...


  another one bites the dust

Have a good time @ Le Mans though 8)

Norman


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Sorry guys I'm another no-show....

Got to go to a work PR do (Wine tasting evening) :?

Paul


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

No show from me. Kate's gone into labour.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> No show from me. Kate's gone into labour.


Woohooo!!!!

Good luck to both of you - hope it's not too long :wink:


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Norman,

Is this meet going ahead? For us to both drive from Ipswich to Kneesworth to keep each other company, we might as well stay put!

How may definates are there?

All the best Paul [smiley=baby.gif]

Simon


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

*lazza* said:


> Sorry guys I'm another no-show....
> 
> Got to go to a work PR do (Wine tasting evening) :?
> 
> Paul


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] oh no not another, enjoy your wine tasting :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> No show from me. Kate's gone into labour.


  Dispensation granted as a valid reason for not attending the Kneesworth meet. So see you all @ the National Day [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

SBJ said:


> Norman,
> 
> Is this meet going ahead? For us to both drive from Ipswich to Kneesworth to keep each other company, we might as well stay put!
> 
> ...


I still think the meeting can go ahead as hopefully we still have 6 or so and hope a few more will turn up on spec (fingers crossed)

Norman


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

> I still think the meeting can go ahead as hopefully we still have 6 or so and hope a few more will turn up on spec (fingers crossed)


Excellent, I want a drive anyway 8)

Simon


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Not going to make this guys, I had my car cleaned this afternoon as well. Was up at 5am today and everyday till the annual meet when I will be up early again. Have a good one.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Well, it was small and intimate, but none the worse for that - thanks for organising Norman, had a really nice evening (but then, I did get to talk about sampling frequencies, bit rates and encoding mechanisms for most of it!  ).

Clive


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Just got home.

Guys, you know a mile or so along the road from the pub? Out of our four car train, why was I singled out for a snap shot by the Gatso from the other side of the road? I've seen that camera do this before with on coming traffic.

It was a good education into the merits of SACD and Audio DVD, and how good the voice recognition is in the 5 series.

Norman, on joining the A14 my RoadPilot was telling me about the Gatso and saw your hazard flash. Didn't your gizmo warn you?

Simon


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks to SBJ, Clived & Chip-iTT for turning out tonight.

As Clive say's an intimate meeting but at least we filled a whole table 

The presentation on SA CD was 1st class Clive cheers. Must try and steer clear of any Hi-Fi shops as I can see it getting expensive - you really are a bad influence :wink:

C U @ National Day.

Norman


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

SBJ said:


> Audio DVD


Please pay attention at the back of the class - it's "DVD-Audio" ;-)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

SBJ said:


> Guys, you know a mile or so along the road from the pub? Out of our four car train, why was I singled out for a snap shot by the Gatso from the other side of the road? I've seen that camera do this before with on coming traffic.


That was because it records the dirtiest cars   



SBJ said:


> Norman, on joining the A14 my RoadPilot was telling me about the Gatso and saw your hazard flash. Didn't your gizmo warn you?


 I knew the Gatzo was there as it had been covered for a while and now the cover was off but my RA didn't inform me  so not sure if it is operational yet but best not take any chances.

Norman


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

SBJ said:


> Just got home.
> 
> Guys, you know a mile or so along the road from the pub? Out of our four car train, why was I singled out for a snap shot by the Gatso from the other side of the road? I've seen that camera do this before with on coming traffic.
> 
> Simon


Its nothing to worry about the sensor covers the entire road so if you go past said Gatso exceeding the speed limit it will flash but as far as i know it doesnt take a picture or if it does it cannot see your number plate. Thik it maybe just to slow you down as ive seen many cars go past and as soon as its flashed they automatically slow down.


----------

